
One-Shot Imitation from Watching Videos - dsr12
http://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2018/06/28/daml/
======
mannykannot
This article seems to be vague about what 'one shot' means. The closest it
gets is 'one video', but one video might contain many examples. In the first
case - put the peach into the red bowl - one example is not enough to
distinguish this from, for example, put it in the most distant container. If
the demonstration contained only one example, then it is unclear to me how
strongly, and how specifically, the meta-training needed to pre-condition the
system in order for it to pick the 'correct' interpretation of the actions in
the demonstration.

------
yohann305
yes, it's true there can be overfitting going on here. Yes it's true the
article isn't clear about what exactly is expected to be learned to imitate.
But i believe it's very similar to how kids learn. Sometimes you get baffled
to how kids interpret your actions and what you ask them.

For example, i remember an adult asked a kid to recite the alphabet backwards,
and surprisingly to all, he turned his body away from us and recited the
alphabet from A to Z instead of what we were expecting (ie Z to A)!!

Anyway, we cannot deny the fact that these experiments are steps toward
progress. Great job!

------
natch
It was a real cringe here watching him drop the peach.

Peaches should never be dropped. They are easily bruised. We shouldn't teach
our robots to drop them! Bad robot trainer!

The point is -- while I realize the peach thing may seem trivial -- if our AI
trainers can't even get this right, how do we expect them to instill AIs with
decent behaviors?

------
lelima
I could not stop thinking on Overfitting..

~~~
nerdponx
Maybe that's why it's called "imitation", not "learning"

~~~
stochastic_monk
Imitation learning is both imitation and learning. The difference between it
and reinforcement learning is that the latter learns a policy for decisions
based on rewards and the former learns to approximate observations as ground
truth.

------
amelius
Just wondering, what is a simpler (e.g. non-physical) experiment to study one-
shot imitation? What type of experiment has been typically used in research?
And how far is research in this area?

------
serverpunch
Ok, what if there is only a red bowl but in three different sizes, say small,
medium, large :/

